# Crickets Eating Paper?



## darkness975 (Sep 7, 2012)

I apologize if this is in the wrong section.

I use paper towel/toilet paper rolls in my feeder cricket enclosure.  I've recently observed one or more of them eating a few paper remnants on the rolls.  Is this detrimental to their health?  Or the health of my inverts when they eat them?


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 7, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me, crickets eat all most anything.


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 7, 2012)

I agree Mark, and it is no surprise to me either.  I just want to make sure that paper based products in their systems won't be harmful when I feed them to my inverts.


----------



## khoaduong (Sep 7, 2012)

if it's harmful probably the cricket will die before you can feed them to your inverts
but yeah switch to egg crate or clean all the paper out of the roll before you put in the enclosure, i kept cricket with egg crates and there's no problem about it


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 7, 2012)

I always feed my feeder itams wether its eather, crickets,locuts,meal/superworms,dubias, thay will eat a range of vegies/fruit ie carrot apple ,orange, lettice and others, I only feed my Ts healthy food.

Am sure others will agree that they feed thayr Ts/scorps/others healthy fed itams?


----------



## The Snark (Sep 7, 2012)

They people who breed and sell crickets around here feed them dampened newspaper along with some leafy vegetable leaves.


----------



## bugmankeith (Sep 10, 2012)

The crickets are hungry thus eating whatever they find. Feed some apples, romaine lettuce, carrots, white bread, and dog or cat kibble. That's a good balanced diet and will not only stop them eating paper but a healthy gut loading.


----------



## darkness975 (Sep 11, 2012)

bugmankeith said:


> The crickets are hungry thus eating whatever they find. Feed some apples, romaine lettuce, carrots, white bread, and dog or cat kibble. That's a good balanced diet and will not only stop them eating paper but a healthy gut loading.


I feed them very well, but it was a batch fresh from the store which might explain for the odd behavior.  I have not had a problem with them eating paper since being here which leads me to believe they were indeed starved.

Thanks All!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 12, 2012)

Egg cartons are essentially paper mache, and everyone uses those.


----------

